# Looking for a buddy that is due around 10-14-2016



## amy16323

would love to have a few pregnancy buddies :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am due October 18th :). I remember your welcome thread! 
Mind if I join you?


----------



## amy16323

Kiwiberry said:


> I am due October 18th :). I remember your welcome thread!
> Mind if I join you?

sure can :) nice to meet you :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Do you and your husband have another baby together or is this your first baby together?


----------



## Blessedbaby

my due date is the 16th


----------



## amy16323

i have three children. The youngest is his.She is 6 yrs old. :) my other two are with 2 different fathers.They are 17 and 12


----------



## amy16323

Blessedbaby said:


> my due date is the 16th

would love to have you as a bump buddy too :)


----------



## amy16323

if anyone of you would like to be friends on facebook , that would be great. just shoot me a pm :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

this is my 4th pregnancy ... one MMC before I had my DD

I have a 15yr old from a previous relationship ... my DH has a 7 year old from a previous relationship then we have our DD who is 2 together and expecting another one in Oct


----------



## Jessicas1984

I'm due October 19th with my first. So exciting!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey hun, how you feeling?


----------

